# Vision test letter



## rz350 (25 Jan 2006)

So I did my vision test, and they gave me a letter to take to a civilan eye doctor, and ahve an eye exam and get it filled out. Does this mean I have no chance ? like I know I have a little chance, but in general, does being told to do this end up with not getting in? I'm just stressing cause I really want to be accepted.


----------



## ps387 (25 Jan 2006)

Were you told a particular reason for having you go to your own eye doctor for a second test? Or did they just hand you a form?


----------



## rz350 (25 Jan 2006)

They just handed it to me, I'l admit my vision is not very good, its prolly just around the 20/200 (6/60) minimum


----------



## ps387 (25 Jan 2006)

i have *very* bad vision but I didn't get a letter to be filled out. I'm going Reg's though so maybe that makes a difference? I'm easily a V4 but that's all my trade requires. Sorry, no as to why you're having to do extra steps, but if you're really curious, call the CFRC back and ask.


----------



## Spazz (25 Jan 2006)

I just got the same letter. I was given it because it has been 4 years since my last appointment. My vision is around a V2 so I am still in the running, the Doctor just needs an up to date prescription for documents. How long has it been since you were at the optometrists? how long have you had your glasses?


----------



## rz350 (25 Jan 2006)

3 or 4 years, maybe more... Maybe its just that. Thanks guys(or girls if thats what you be)


----------



## Izzie (25 Jan 2006)

I had to go to a civilian optometrist as well and my vision is perfect.  I think they just want to make sure and have professional tests done.  I also had to have lots of extra tests done.


----------



## Jaxson (25 Jan 2006)

Heres the thing guys, those charts at the recruiting centre aren't always perfect for determining your eyesight, some reasons could be poor lighting, maybe your tired.. so on I'm sure you can think of things, when i did my test at the recruiting centre i was told i wasn't 20/20 when i went to my eye doctor, i was told i was. Just because you get a letter saying you need to see a doctor doesn't mean your SOL, it just means according to them, your not perfect vision, so they want to know what you actually are.


-goodluck to you, I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Scarf Face (25 Jan 2006)

I got referred to a civ doctor because I was wearing contacts at the time of the medical, and couldn't take them off, so I had to test my natural vision later.


----------



## fleeingjam (26 Jan 2006)

MAKE SURE....your optermist reads it carefully and fills it out properly. After they finish filling it out proof read and ask questions just to make sure. The slightest mistake could lead to a medical rejection or trade loss, which could put you in a long...long..wait.

- Good Luck


----------



## Spazz (26 Jan 2006)

I'm not worried, my vision Is 6/9 and 6/12, something like that. I think its a V2. my only concern is how much longer I have to wait now. Would have been sworn in tonight if not for the form. But I'm still positive, just another 2 weeks about....


----------



## rz350 (27 Jan 2006)

I got 6/120 and -4.25 I guess im stuck as a v4  :crybaby: so much for being a recce troop.


----------



## Ghost Snake (27 Jan 2006)

rz350 said:
			
		

> I got 6/120 and -4.25 I guess im stuck as a v4  :crybaby: so much for being a recce troop.



Not necessarily man, get laser surgery.  Check out my thread here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35560.0.html


----------



## rz350 (27 Jan 2006)

But whats weird, is she also wrote "20/60 both eyes" whatever that means, but it seems alot better then 6/120. SO now I dont even know if I am v3 or v4.  I have 6/6 corrected in both eyes, perfect color vision and no astigmatisim, whatever that counts for. I'm considering laser in the future, when I get some money together for it, so maybe I can remuster at some point, but for now, I'l take a v4 trade.


----------



## Wynne (30 Jan 2006)

hehe I've a small question...thanks for making the thread dearie *pats*.  I have corrective lenses, and for the eye test that I have to have, there's something that makes me wonder if I should be wearing them or not.  I have a double prism in my one lens (it pulls the one eye into the centre for focusing problems).  Now, if I go for my medical with my glasses on, take the test with them on, then need to do natural vision, my eyesight will stay corrected for about an hour or two, depending on how long I've worn them.  It takes that long for it to go back out of focus.  So, do I go there without them on and do the natural vision test first then wear them?  It's just an odd perscription which does funky things to the eye lol...and I've 20/20 vision or better apparently.  Thankies!


----------



## old medic (30 Jan 2006)

Call the Inspection Room that will be doing your medical. Explain the problem and ask.
Any answer here, would only be speculating how the person doing your medical wants to do it.


----------



## Wynne (30 Jan 2006)

Thanks very much!


----------

